# Hape Kerkeling ist der heißeste Kandidat für die Nachfolge von Thomas Gottschalk



## Mandalorianer (13 Juli 2011)

*Entertainer Hape Kerkeling ist der heißeste Kandidat 
für die Nachfolge von Thomas Gottschalk 

Hape Kerkeling Jetzt werden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht!​*

Wie BUNTE erfuhr, traf sich der ZDF-Programmdirektor und künftige Intendant Thomas Bellut 
mit Hape Kerkeling und seinem Anwalt, um über die „Wetten, dass ...?“ Nachfolge zu verhandeln. 

Nach BUNTE-Informationen traf sich der ZDF-Programmdirektor und künftige Intendant Thomas Bellut vor wenigen Tagen in Berlin mit Kerkeling und seinem Anwalt, um Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.
Anzeige

Die bisherige Co-Moderatorin Michelle Hunziker hielt sich bedeckt zur Zukunft von „Wetten, dass ...?“. Sie sagte BUNTE, sie arbeite gerade mit dem ZDF an einem gemeinsamen Film. „Außerdem sucht das ZDF nach einem Konzept für eine eigene Show für mich. Alles Weitere wird man sehen.“

Auch die berufliche Zukunft Gottschalks ist noch nicht geklärt. ZDF-Sprecher Alexander Stock sagte BUNTE, mit dem Moderator sei ausgemacht, dass dessen definitive Entscheidung bis August falle, „damit wir so oder so weiterplanen können“. 
Insider berichteten BUNTE, Gottschalks Entscheidung für die ARD sei längst gefallen.

*I will Michelle 

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (13 Juli 2011)

Hans Peter ist ja so was von HEISS  rofl3 :thx:


----------



## tommie3 (13 Juli 2011)

Hape betatscht die weiblichen Gäste wenigstens nicht so wie die Nase.


----------



## Muli (13 Juli 2011)

Ich dachte eigentlich es soll nun vermutlich Michelle Hunziker jeweils mit einem wechselnden Co-Moderatoren richten ... aber so gehen die Gerüchte auseinander


----------



## chini72 (13 Juli 2011)

Hauptsache Michelle macht weiter. Ob allein? Oder als Co? Ist doch egal!


----------



## Franky70 (14 Juli 2011)

Ein schwuler Mod für den Samstag Abend...und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Juli 2011)

der passt überhaupt nicht dazu .... !!!

die spinnen wohl beim ZDF !!


----------



## posemuckel (14 Juli 2011)

Q schrieb:


> Hans Peter ist ja so was von HEISS  rofl3 :thx:



Ich empfehle ihn auch "wärmstens".


----------



## Franky70 (15 Juli 2011)

Mir fällt gerade Atze Schröder ein...warum nicht er?!


----------

